

Motorola to release phone with no bezel by end of year. - PostOnce
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/08/31/bloomberg-motorola-will-release-a-phone-with-no-bezel-by-the-end-of-the-year/

======
vibrunazo
One should note this is the first phone developed by Google under control of
Motorola. When this is released, it will finally answer many questions about
how much Google will influence them. This news about the lack of bezel is the
first sign that Google might be willing to use Motorola as a test lab for
weird innovation.

~~~
indiecore
> This news about the lack of bezel is the first sign that Google might be
> willing to use Motorola as a test lab for weird innovation.

I think this is more about avoiding Apple's design patents. I'm pretty sure
that a rectangular bezel was one of them.

------
dexen
While the microphone and buttons (if any) fit well on device's edges, I wonder
how do they provide earpiece? Do they drill a hole through the display, or is
it some sort of flat panel speaker? The later probably would be bad for
privacy.

~~~
stewartbutler
I can think of two ways to do it.

First, you could put the piezo film (commonly used in speakers for cellphones,
more efficient for smaller transducers but requires a special amplifier)
directly below (but in contact with) the display and use the display as the
'diaphragm'. Makes the entire display a speaker, but would require some
interesting sound cancelling tricks to avoid feedback with the microphone.

Second, you could use a piezo below the display with an airgap and use
something akin to the laser used in the power LEDs on the Macbooks to poke
enough airholes to direct the sound toward the ear.

A third method, which I'm not sure would work, is to suspend the piezo
material between two ITO layers (like that used in the capacitive touchscreen)
and put it _above_ the display. Depends on if someone has found a transparent
piezoelectric material yet; I haven't been keeping up with the materials
science side of things.

------
chanux
Remember the Nokia Aeon concept phone?

<http://www.nokiaaeon.com>

PS: Also picked this (<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU2nG9qy6vs>) up from
<http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1921701>

------
abruzzi
I'm curious to see the usability. If I look at the way I usually hold my
phone, about 5-7mm of the front are obscured. I'm not saying this is bad, but
I'd have to see it in action.

------
belorn
The one big question is not answered by the article. Will they get a design
patent for it?

~~~
molmalo
Most probably, and they will sue Apple if they ever use a similar design.
Motorola is under Google's management now. So, they must do whatever it takes
to protect the Android ecosystem and thattheir partners. Sadly, that mostly
means to sue somebody these days.

~~~
fluidcruft
Well, that's the difference between deterrence and Thermonuclear War. Once the
despots strike, there's no going back.

------
shimsham
Whatever next? Flat loudspeakers!?! Telegraphic communication!?!?!

------
raldi
Where did the photo in this article come from?

~~~
vinu76jsr
Iron Man probably.

~~~
option_greek
yup, Iron man 2.

------
dmishe
What about accidental touches?

~~~
huihe9849hjjgkg
Surely you can make a UI to deal with this.

~~~
Tagbert
Sure, just setup the UI so that no elements are within 1/4 inch of the edge of
the screen so that your fingers don't activate something. Simple.

/s

~~~
mtrimpe
Or just ignore the fingers that comes in all the way from the edge of the
screen.

~~~
indiecore
Wait even better, we could put some kind of border around the screen that
isn't responsive!

~~~
cma
And send movie playback, which doesn't need touch, back to postage stamp
territory!

